# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Petit sondage pour mon mmoire - dveloppement durable

## jumesyn83

Bonjour,

Je fais appel  vous pour rpondre  un questionnaire que j'ai ralis pour mon mmoire sur le thme du dveloppement durable. L'ide est d'essayer de comprendre le comportement d'achat des consommateurs franais en ce qui concerne les produits verts et de comprendre comment ils peroivent le rle des entreprises en matire de protection de l'environnement.

Les questions sont assez simples et rpondre au questionnaire ne devrait prendre que 3 minutes.

Voici le lien pour rpondre au questionnaire : 

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spre...5qLXc6MQ#gid=0

Un grand merci par avance !

----------


## joyeux2000

Bonjour,
bien de travailler sur ce thme, je pense c'est un sujet d'actualit  ::ccool:: 
cordialement

----------


## GPPro

Quelques remarques :
Le dveloppement durable n'est pas dfini,Tu pars du principe qu'un produit lablis est cologique

Et sinon le dveloppement durable est au choix, un concept fumeux pour donner bonnes consciences aux entreprises, un concept fumeux pour donner bonne conscience aux gogos qui achtent les produits labliss, un bon concept pour les botes qui veulent se faire une marge supplmentaire en vendant de l'"cologique"...
Sans parler de la smantique et de la propagande derrire ce terme. Le gars qui l'a invent peut en tre fier !

Accessoirement, les produits n'ont pas d'effets positifs sur l'environnement : ils ont tous des effets ngatifs, seulement certains en ont moins que d'autres et certains sont dvelopps en minimisant ces effets ngatifs.

----------


## Feyrehr

Je rejoint GPPro dans son discours.
Pour commenter le questionnaire, certaines questions ne sont pas assez neutres et il est trop ferm. Peut-tre eut-il t utile de receuillir certains avis.

Et sinon, si mon avis peut interesser au dela du questionnaire, je me dis que le dveloppement durable est surement quelque chose de bien. Mais quand je vois certains reportages  la tl (le textile en chine par exemple), j'ai quand meme l'impression que mes ampoules basse consommation, ca fait bien rire quand meme. 
Et le dveloppement durable est une notion trop globale et trop diffuse. Ca n'est pas trs vendeur comme notion (sauf  culpabiliser le consommateur, mais est-ce une bonne stratgie ?).

Bonne chance pour ton mmoire. Et vive la planete propre !

----------


## mortapa

C'est inutile d'tre colo pour le citoyen lambda tant que les mgacorp ne font rien...  c'est comme rajouter un verre d'eau douce dans l'ocan pour la rendre moins sale...  ::cry::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> c'est comme rajouter un verre d'eau douce dans l'ocan pour la rendre moins sale...


Non, a, si a marche pas, c'est qu'il y en a qui rajoute du sel !  ::aie::

----------


## Aniki

> C'est inutile d'tre colo pour le citoyen lambda tant que les mgacorp ne font rien...  c'est comme rajouter un verre d'eau douce dans l'ocan pour la rendre moins sale...


Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord.
Certes si tout le monde se mettait  faire des efforts sans que les entreprises leur embotent le pas, a ne rsoudrait pas le problme mais a amliorerait quand mme la situation.

Mais ce n'est pas l'impact direct de ces actions qu'il faut regarder, c'est surtout le fait de montrer une volont de changer qui est important.
Si la population fait des efforts, les entreprises suivront. Ne serait-ce parce que a leur montrera qu'un march est l, prt  payer plus cher et  changer de mode de consomation.
Et si tout le monde consomait "consciencieusement", les "mgacorp" non respectueuses de l'environement n'auraient plus de client et s'effondreraient.

Il ne faut pas attendre que les entreprises fassent le premier pas. Surtout les plus grosses.
En effet, elles doivent d'abord s'assurer que a ne signe pas leur dpot de bilan. Ce sont des initiatives qu'elles ne peuvent prendre  la lgre et demande normment de temps.
C'est un risque souvent trop lev qu'elles ne sont pas prtent  prendre.

Et si la population change de mentalit, cette population fait aussi partie des entreprises et de ce fait les entreprises changeront de mentalit par la mme occasion.

Pour moi le principal acteur est le consomateur.

----------


## Jipt

> C'est inutile d'tre colo pour le citoyen lambda tant que les mgacorp ne font rien...  c'est comme rajouter un verre d'eau douce dans l'ocan pour la rendre moins sale...


 ::nono::   ::nono::   ::nono:: 
Une lgende amrindienne raconte qu'il y eut un immense incendie de fort.
Tous les animaux terrifis et atterrs observaient, impuissants, le dsastre.
Seul, un colibri s'activait et allait chercher quelques gouttes d'eau dans son bec pour teindre le feu.
Au bout d'un moment, le tatou, agac par ses agissements drisoires, lui dit :
"Colibri ! N'es-tu pas fou ? Tu crois que c'est avec ces gouttes d'eau que tu vas teindre le feu ?
"Je le sais, rpond le colibri, mais je fais ma part..."

Y a mme quelqu'un ici qui utilise cette citation en signature !  ::ccool::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Quand on voit le Grenel et Hulot, je dirais plutt...




> Pour moi le principal acteur *pigeon* est le consomateur.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est inutile d'tre colo pour le citoyen lambda tant que les mgacorp ne font rien...  c'est comme rajouter un verre d'eau douce dans l'ocan pour la rendre moins sale...


Euh... La consommation du ptrole par exemple, est entre autres de aux bagnoles individuelles (beaucoup) et au chauffage au fioul (moins).

Alors les megacorp elles ont bon dos, mais c'est pas les gars de la mgacorp qui remplissent les autoroutes le matin et le soir dans les grandes villes.  ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

> Euh... La consommation du ptrole par exemple, est entre autres de aux bagnoles individuelles (beaucoup) et au chauffage au fioul (moins).
> 
> Alors les megacorp elles ont bon dos, mais c'est pas les gars de la mgacorp qui remplissent les autoroutes le matin et le soir dans les grandes villes.


Non, mais ce sont elles qui te vendent lesdites voitures au ptrole sans chercher d'alternative. Ce sont galement elles qui envoient les camions sur les routes, camions qui ne roulent pas  l'hydrogne.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Non, mais ce sont elles qui te vendent lesdites voitures au ptrole sans chercher d'alternative.


Ben dj, il n'y a pas d'alternative universelle au ptrole.
Mais au-del de a, c'est pas les "mgacompanies" qui te mettent un flingue sur la temps pour prendre ta bagnole pour aller au boulot plutt que les transports en commun.  ::roll::  Et rien que a, c'est un des points principaux o part l'essence (les camions roulant au gasoil).

----------


## GPPro

> Ben dj, il n'y a pas d'alternative universelle au ptrole.
> Mais au-del de a, c'est pas les "mgacompanies" qui te mettent un flingue sur la temps pour prendre ta bagnole pour aller au boulot plutt que les transports en commun.  Et rien que a, c'est un des points principaux o part l'essence (les camions roulant au gasoil).


Effectivement on peut tre de mauvaise foi et jouer sur les mots (essence vs gasoil). Surtout que tu parlais de ptrole et non d'essence... Essaie au moins d'tre cohrent avec tes propres posts.

Sinon c'est un choix de socit qui te met le flingue sur la temps, aprs on peut prtendre que les grandes socits n'ont aucune influence sur ces "choix" de socit...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Effectivement on peut tre de mauvaise foi et jouer sur les mots (essence vs gasoil). Surtout que tu parlais de ptrole et non d'essence...


C'est pas du jeu sur des mots. Le diesel peut tre obtenu  partir de ptrole de bien plus mauvaise qualit que l'essence. Et surtout, c'tait pour dire que autant les fractions lourdes servent  autre chose (bateaux, camions, chauffage etc...) autant l'essence sert essentiellement  un truc: alimenter des millions de bagnoles sur les routes.




> Sinon c'est un choix de socit qui te met le flingue sur la temps, aprs on peut prtendre que les grandes socits n'ont aucune influence sur ces "choix" de socit...


Ah bon? Total te met un flingue sur la tempe pour que tu achtes une bagnole et que tu roules avec? Ou alors c'est plutt les gens qui ont besoin d'un symbole statutaire pour frimer avec?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Autant, je suis d'accord avec toi, grafikm_fr, sur le fait que les grandes compagnies ne sont pas seules responsables, autant, il faut admettre que les choix d'utiliser ou pas sa bagnole pour aller bosser ne sont pas les mmes pour un parisien (ou banlieusard) qu'un provincial qui habite  15/20 bornes de son boulot. 

Je prend mon exemple. Mon boulot est  10 km de chez moi. Mais voil. Mon boulot est dans une petite ville  10 km de Rennes, et moi, je suis dans une autre petite ville  17 km de Rennes. Ben, en voiture, le trajet prend environ 10mn (petite route de campagne, vitesse max 70km/h). Si je prend les transport en commun, en occultant volontairement qu'il n'y a qu'un car toutes les 30mn, le car va m'emmener de chez moi (enfin  500m de chez moi) au centre de Rennes, et de l, je devrais prendre le mtro, puis un bus qui va m'emmener  800m de ma boite. Temps global ~ 1h30 dans le meilleur des cas (pas de bouchon, ce qui est ... frquent  ::aie:: ) ! 
Donc, pour moi, la voiture est une ncessit. Et encore, j'ai la chance de ne pas avoir des gamins  dposer chez la nourrice !  :;): 

Tout a pour dire que la voiture est impose par un mode de socit qui a t favoris dans les annes 60/70 et sur lequel on a rien fait pour le changer (et quand je dis "on", je parle des pouvoirs publics), pour la simple raison que :
a fait le bonheur des groupes ptroliers dont le lobby est tout puissant.a fait rentrer plein de sous dans les caisses de l'tat.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Autant, je suis d'accord avec toi, grafikm_fr, sur le fait que les grandes compagnies ne sont pas seules responsables, autant, il faut admettre que les choix d'utiliser ou pas sa bagnole pour aller bosser ne sont pas les mmes pour un parisien (ou banlieusard) qu'un provincial qui habite  15/20 bornes de son boulot.


Oui bien sr, mais dans les grandes villes, c'est beaucoup moins le cas.




> Tout a pour dire que la voiture est impose par un mode de socit qui a t favoris dans les annes 60/70 et sur lequel on a rien fait pour le changer (et quand je dis "on", je parle des pouvoirs publics), pour la simple raison que :
> a fait le bonheur des groupes ptroliers dont le lobby est tout puissant.a fait rentrer plein de sous dans les caisses de l'tat.


Et tu as oubli la troisime raison (sans doute la plus fondamentale): c'est que la voiture tait devenu un objet statutaire, un moyen de s'exhiber.

----------


## GPPro

> Oui bien sr, mais dans les grandes villes, c'est beaucoup moins le cas.
> 
> 
> Et tu as oubli la troisime raison (sans doute la plus fondamentale): c'est que la voiture tait devenu un objet statutaire, un moyen de s'exhiber.


Point de vue de parisien de base, en dehors de ton bled, la voiture c'est juste un moyen vital pour 70% de la population franaise : aller bosser, aller faire ses courses, etc. Et je le dis d'autant plus sereinement que je n'ai pas le permis (et je ne vis pas  Paris).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui bien sr, mais dans les grandes villes, c'est beaucoup moins le cas.


C'est ce que je dis. La voiture est quasi obligatoire dans les campagnes, par contre on peut aisment s'en passer dans les grandes villes. 




> Et tu as oubli la troisime raison (sans doute la plus fondamentale): c'est que la voiture tait devenu un objet statutaire, un moyen de s'exhiber.


Je pense que c'est assez rcent comme concept, non ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est ce que je dis. La voiture est quasi obligatoire dans les campagnes, par contre on peut aisment s'en passer dans les grandes villes.


Bah oui c'est ce que je dis. Or c'est l qu'on trouve une norme quantit de voitures (y compris des gros trucs style 4x4 qui ne verront jamais autre chose que du goudron) et c'est l que passe une partie non ngligeable des importations ptroliers franais (vu qu'on a pas de ptrole chez nous  ::(:  ) en explosant un peu plus la balance commerciale au passage.




> Je pense que c'est assez rcent comme concept, non ?


Non, le concept d'objet statutaire prdate mme la civilisation. Mais  l'poque ils se contentaient d'anneaux dans le nez ou de trucs en mtaux prcieux, c'tait moins cher et moins polluant qu'une bagnole  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bah oui c'est ce que je dis. Or c'est l qu'on trouve une norme quantit de voitures (y compris des gros trucs style 4x4 qui ne verront jamais autre chose que du goudron) et c'est l que passe une partie non ngligeable des importations ptroliers franais (vu qu'on a pas de ptrole chez nous  ) en explosant un peu plus la balance commerciale au passage.


Oui, mais, ce n'est pas un choix pour les gens (sauf pour les 4x4 bien sr) d'avoir une voiture. C'est une obligation.




> Non, le concept d'objet statutaire prdate mme la civilisation. Mais  l'poque ils se contentaient d'anneaux dans le nez ou de trucs en mtaux prcieux, c'tait moins cher et moins polluant qu'une bagnole


Je ne parlais pas du concept d'objet statutaire, mais de la voiture en tant qu'objet statutaire. Elle a d'abord t un objet de luxe, avant de se dmocratiser. Maintenant, elle devient un objet statutaire (j'ai un 4x4, je suis puissant,  j'ai une BMW, je suis riche, ...)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Oui, mais, ce n'est pas un choix pour les gens (sauf pour les 4x4 bien sr) d'avoir une voiture. C'est une obligation.


Dans les grandes villes comme Paris, a ne l'est pas vraiment je pense.




> Je ne parlais pas du concept d'objet statutaire, mais de la voiture en tant qu'objet statutaire. Elle a d'abord t un objet de luxe, avant de se dmocratiser. Maintenant, elle devient un objet statutaire (j'ai un 4x4, je suis puissant,  j'ai une BMW, je suis riche, ...)


Oui, mais elle est devenue ce symbole ds le dpart.

En revenant au sujet initial, j'ai verifi mes chiffre de consommation de ptrole, et voila ce que a donne: Sur une conso en 2009 de 80,9 Mdt, les carburants lgers rpresentent 8,8 Mdt, soit plus de 10%. Le poste le plus lourd est bien sr le gazole (32,9 Mdt) et le fioul domestique (13,6 Mdt).

On voit donc que les voitures (autres que camions et camionnettes) mangent tout de mme ~10% de la consommation franaise en ptrole.

----------


## GPPro

Et que donc stigmatiser les usagers comme toi et les gouvernements de droite le faites et juste ridicule : les premiers responsables sont bien les industriels ...

----------


## Aniki

> Et que donc stigmatiser les usagers comme toi et les gouvernements de droite le faites et juste ridicule : les premiers responsables sont bien les industriels ...


Bon ben il te reste plus qu' attendre gentillement que les industriels changent brusquement de comportement (avec les risques que a implique).
Faites ce que je dis mais ne faites pas ce que je fais !

----------


## GPPro

> Bon ben il te reste plus qu' attendre gentillement que les industriels changent brusquement de comportement (avec les risques que a implique).
> Faites ce que je dis mais ne faites pas ce que je fais !


Premirement tu ne sais pas ce que je fais et deuximement, il est toujours facile de stigmatiser son voisin, beaucoup plus dur d'agir l o les choses pourraient rellement changer.

Oui on peut critiquer les gens qui prennent leur voiture tous les jours (et encore une fois, je n'en suis pas, je n'ai pas le permis et pour moi c'est chamb-grenoble tous les jours en train), mais mme si tout le monde changer, on n'agirait que sur un pourcentage minime de la consommation globale. Mais bon, encore une, c'est tellement simple de stigmatiser son voisin.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En revenant au sujet initial, j'ai verifi mes chiffre de consommation de ptrole, et voila ce que a donne: Sur une conso en 2009 de 80,9 Mdt, les carburants lgers rpresentent 8,8 Mdt, soit plus de 10%. Le poste le plus lourd est bien sr le gazole (32,9 Mdt) et le fioul domestique (13,6 Mdt).
> 
> On voit donc que les voitures (autres que camions et camionnettes) mangent tout de mme ~10% de la consommation franaise en ptrole.


Beaucoup de voitures aujourd'hui roulent au Gazole, non ?

----------


## GPPro

> Beaucoup de voitures aujourd'hui roulent au Gazole, non ?


En France oui, pour cause d'avantages fiscaux (taxes moins importantes sur le gasoil), mais ce n'est pas le cas ailleurs.

----------


## Aniki

> Premirement tu ne sais pas ce que je fais...


Effectivement je ne sais pas ce que tu fais.
Excuse-moi j'ai rpondu un peu vite.
Mais ton poste m'a laiss penser que tu condamnais les industriels sans forcment essayer d'agir de toi-mme.
C'est tellement courrant ce genre comportement...




> et deuximement, il est toujours facile de stigmatiser son voisin, beaucoup plus dur d'agir l o les choses pourraient rellement changer.


Et  mon avis la clef est justement l. Si les gens arrtaient de dire "D'abord les industriels parce que ces eux les plus mchants d'abord" et agissaient chacun  leur niveau, on en serait pas l.

----------


## Lyche

> Tout le monde veux la mme chose, mais personne ne veux que tu l'obtiennes avant les autres.


Moi je vote pour le vlo et le retour des chevaux et des charrettes  ::mouarf:: .

----------

